# Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Januar 2009)

*Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element


----------



## AMD (20. Januar 2009)

*Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

Wirkt groß und so "anders" aber sieht auch cool aus!

Also nehmen würde ich ihn schon aber mit mit meinem Cooler Master GeminII sehr zufrieden


----------



## twack3r (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

Finde ohne Plastikverschalung sieht der Kühler besser aus. Bin mal gespannt, ob sich Innovation diesmal auszahlt. Der zuletzt vorgestellte Kühler für über 200 Tacken mit der Flüssigmetalpumpe war ja nicht so der Hit.


----------



## Plajer (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

ICh wollte mir mal einen Kühler mit Peltier element kaufen.. sowas kühlt sehr gut.. kommt an Wasserkühlung ran... aber der Peltier verbraucht viel strom ca. 40 Watt... Korrigiert mich fals ich falsch liege


----------



## locojens (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

Das stimmt wohl mit dem "Stromverbrauch", wozu soll der nur gut sein?
Der braucht wahrscheinlich fast soviel Saft wie der komplette Prozessor!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*



Plajer schrieb:


> ICh wollte mir mal einen Kühler mit Peltier element kaufen.. sowas kühlt sehr gut.. kommt an Wasserkühlung ran... aber der Peltier verbraucht viel strom ca. 40 Watt... Korrigiert mich fals ich falsch liege


Ich weiß nicht,ob da 40 watt reichen.Dachte ich hätte mal gelesen,das man dem peltier so viel energie zuführen muß,wie man abführen will.(sehr waage erinnerung)
Ein peltier-element kann übrigens besser kühlen als eine wakü.Letztere bekommt einen prozessor auch nicht unter raumtemp,ein peltier schon.(vorraus gesetzt,man bekommt die abwärme der cpu+des peltier-elements gut und schnell genug abgeführt)


----------



## XXTREME (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

Monsterteil.
Die Montage wird bestimmt auch nicht einfach, freue mich auf ein Test .


----------



## Creep1972 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

Also die Optik ist doch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber vielleicht innovativ und eine Vorlage für Kühlkonzepte der Zukunft. Manche OC-Freaks fuckeln ja auch mit Stickstoff und Helium herum und Wakülösungen sind ja mittlerweile Alltag geworden. Aber wie wird den so ein Monster befestigt???? Die PCGH soll doch mal einen Test damit durchführen, sodaß man mal ne´Aussage hat.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ein peltier-element kann übrigens besser kühlen als eine wakü.Letztere bekommt einen prozessor auch nicht unter raumtemp,ein peltier schon.(vorraus gesetzt,man bekommt die abwärme der cpu+des peltier-elements gut und schnell genug abgeführt)


...Wofür man wiederum eine Wakü braucht.

@Topic:
Im Zweifelsfall wird das genau so ein Reinfall wie der Gemini II. Riesengroß aber doch hinter der Konkurrenz.


----------



## Phil_5 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

Sieht definitiv "anders" aus  Ich denke ich könnte mich schon mit dem Design anfreunden.

Ich bin nur mal gespannt wie schwer das ganze ding ist und wie man es vernünftig befestigen soll (mit den 775er Push/Pull Standardbefestigungen wird das ja sicher ein großer Spass )


----------



## Dark Mark (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

Yeah Killer Teil Mal sehen wann der test kommt die Montage könnte schwer sein


----------



## jayson (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

da bin ich ja wirklich auch auf den test gespannt.... gibt so ein teil auch für den 775 sockel...???


----------



## TurricanVeteran (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*



Olstyle schrieb:


> ...Wofür man wiederum eine Wakü braucht.


Glaube ich nicht.Ich weiß zwar nicht,wieviel watt so eine heatpipe bei geschätzten 60°C (auf der warmen seite des peltiers an den heatpipes) abführen kann,aber ich denke cooler master wird das schon ausreichend dimensioniert haben.Bei dieser (augenscheinlich) riesigen konstrucktion sollten ja ausreichen lamellen,für die kühlung der heatpipes,vorhanden sein.


----------



## R3D (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

Ihr kennt doch alle die mobilen gefrier/wärmeboxen das ist das prinzip der peltier elementen man kann dadurch extreme kühlergebnisse erreichen

bin echt gespannt wie gut die lösung mit dem abtranport der wärme ist 


Die Arbeitsspeicher Peltier-Elemente mit wakü sollen ja nicht schlecht sein


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht,ob da 40 watt reichen.Dachte ich hätte mal gelesen,das man dem peltier so viel energie zuführen muß,wie man abführen will.(sehr waage erinnerung)



Kann auch durchaus mal das doppelte sein.

Wie man aber auf den bilder erkennen kann, kühlt das Peltier hier nur die Rückseite der ersten Lage Heatpipes - ein Großteil der wärme wird also ganz konventionell abgeführt, das Peltier kann deutlich kleiner ausfallen. Dafür kommt man nicht unter Raumtemperatur und die Kühlleistung ist nicht wesentlich besser, als ohne Pelztier.
(Gabs in der Vergangenheit schon mehrfach, aber nie in eine Qualität, die mit konventionellen high-end Luftkühlern mithalten, geschweige denn ihren Stromverbrauch rechtfertigen konnte)


----------



## Uziflator (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

Das Design ist gewönungs bedürftig,an die Highend Kühlern wird er aber nicht ran kommen.


----------



## FortunaGamer (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

Was ist das für ein Kühler übertrieben sieht merkwürdig aus. In einem PC mit durchsichtiger Wand sieht das Ding bestimmt geil aus.


----------



## uk3k (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

Haben will^^

Sieht nett aus, warte aber auch erst nen Test ab^^

@PCGH: Meint ihr nicht, dass die Bezeichnung 200W+ eher auf die maximal abführbare TDP einer CPU verweist??? Weil mit 200W Leistungsaufnahme hätte man dann doch ein kleineres Problem mit der Stromversorgung:
200W/12V=16A
was in nem Rechner der eh schon mit ner stromfressenden, übertakteten CPU und ner overcklockten Graka verdammt viel Saft wäre, der irgendwo herkommen müsste.

mfg


----------



## HowDee (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

Ein ähnliches Kühlkonzept gab's schonmal für Grafikkarten u.a. von MACS
(MACS VGA-Cooler "Sorceress" MA-8200), welcher (leider) standardmäßig auf meiner x1950xt AGP verbaut ist.
Die Kühlleistung von ~5°C mehr mit aktiviertem Peltier rechtfertigt nicht die 100 Watt, die es mehr aus der Steckdose zieht. Die heiße Seite des Peltiers wurde außerdem nicht ausreichend gekühlt, weshalb der Nutzen des Elements noch fragwürdiger wurde. Zuguterletzt hab' ich das Peltier dann ausgebaut...
Für absolute OC Freaks mag sowas was sein. Aber eine Wakü wird im Endeffekt doch wirtschaftlicher sein.
Für unter 0°C Benchen etc. hat sich ja eh schon DICE/LN2 durchgesetzt..
Achja: ohne Verschalung sieht der Kühler gut aus


----------



## AMD (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*



Olstyle schrieb:


> ...Wofür man wiederum eine Wakü braucht.
> 
> @Topic:
> Im Zweifelsfall wird das genau so ein Reinfall wie der Gemini II. Riesengroß aber doch hinter der Konkurrenz.


Ich halte meinen Gemini II für keinen Reinfall. Mit 2x 120mm kühlt der extrem gut! Braucht platz klar aber wenn man sich sowas kauft hat man oft auch einen Big Tower wo der Platz auch reicht


----------



## NOOKYN (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

Mmh... also ich finde ihn sehr interessant! Sollte auch in meinen Stacker 832 reinpassen! 

Aber ich bezweifle das der über meine Corsair Dominator passt! Was meint ihr? Würde das passen oder wären die die Dominator zu hoch?


----------



## Shibi (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

Der Kühler bietet zwar einige Innovationen, aber so 100% bin ich noch nicht überzeugt. Mal schauen was die Tests sagen.

Die Namensgebung ist komisch. Beim V8 habe ich ja verstanden warum er den Namen trägt, aber der V10 passt da ja wohl nicht rein. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## DanielX (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

Ich sag der wird in den Tests voll versagen, leider. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## OC-Noob (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

naja  bei diesem CPu kühler muß ich sagen das er zwar denn CPU kühlen tut aber so wie er aussieht würde ich sagen er heizt dadurch aber die ander sachen wie zb denn Ram oder Phasen des Mainboards was meiner meinung nicht vorteilhaft ist. Naja warten wir mal die ersten Tests ab


----------



## Gamersware (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

die *HEISE* Seite des Peltier muss die Energie von der CPU z.B. 120W und zusätzlich die Kühlleistung des P.Elements selbst abführen,

lt. WIKIpedia: _Aus dem gleichen Grund haben thermoelektrische Generatoren nur einen Wirkungsgrad von 3–8 %._..

Das bestätigt meine eigenen Versuche, rechnerich Überschlagen bedeutet das: 120 + ("120 X 10% als Wirk.grad) *über 1000 W* = gleich total unrentabel auch so ein GleichspannungsNetzteil  würde ordnentlich einheitzen.
Bei Kühlboxen funktionierts, weil die "Colaflasche" thermisch isoliert abgekühlt wird, ohne dass diese sich ständig *Aktiv* aufheizt, auch ein Grund warum kein normaler gross Kühlschrank *keine* CPU kühlen kann, und ja ihr lieben, auch das habe ich mal erfolglos versucht, der Kühlschrank-Kompressor ist nicht für Dauerlauf, max 2 Tage... Wer es besser erklärt nachlesen will einfach mal Googeln CPU +Kühlschrank...


----------



## schranzhans (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

Man müsste mal ein Peltier Element mit einer Leistung von ca. 130 Watt nehmen und drauf einen IFX-14 montieren.. da geht sicher was!  Die 190 Watt kann der sicher gut wegschaufeln.
Wär mal eine schöne Bastelei!


----------



## Fabian (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

da wären schonmal einige werte,für die die den englischen mächtig sind

My CoolerMaster V10 Beta (56k warning seriously) - XtremeSystems Forums


----------



## Grav3 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

Das mit den Corsair-RAMs wird ne enge Sache.... wenn man nach den Bilder auf Seite 2 von dem anderem Forum geht... 
Über einen Test würde ich mich auch freuen... oder soll ich lieber sagen PCGH-in-Gefahr... ?!? *grins*


----------



## jayson (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

das teil ist also doch auch für den *775* sockel zu haben.. mal schauen wie die tests ausfallen, wenn die anderen teile auch erwärmt werden, dann sehe ich auch keinen vorteil für diese art der kühlung...

mal schauen..


----------



## Gast20150401 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

Mächtiges Teil.Nur meine OCZ DDR2 Ram gingen da mit sicherheit nicht drunter....ergo,null zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Fabian (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

Also mit den Rams das muss man nicht dramatisieren.
Man kann die Heatspreader der Rams auch leicht zwischen die Lamellen schieben,sollte ergo kein Problem darstellen


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

der kühler ist müll...
Reviews - Pro-Clockers! PC Reviews One MegaHertz At A Time


----------



## Klutten (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

Müll ist was anderes. Sicher birgt der Kühler nicht das Potenzial, welches er vermuten lässt und kann auch keinen signifikanten Vorsprung auf den Thermalright Ultra 120 rausholen, allerdings sollte man auch bedenken, dass der verlinkte Test nicht allzu viel Aussagekraft hat. So sind zum Beispiel keine Lautstärkeangaben bei den erzielten Leistungen gemacht und auch sonst sind nicht alle Daten der verwendeten Lüfter enthalten.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

aber das preisleistungsverhältnis ist müll...zudem wird dieser kühler nicht in jedes gehäuse passen...
es giebt nur wenige die den kühler getestet haben(1-2 seiten)...vieleicht könnt ihr ihn mal unter die lupe nehmen...würde gerne einen ausführlicheren test lesen...


----------



## schranzhans (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

Ich habs getan! Hab meinen IFx-14 mit einem Peltier Element bestückt! Die Ergebnisse poste ich morgen. Ihr werdet überrascht sein.


----------



## riedochs (1. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

Ich halte den CM fuer einenen Versuch, aber mehr auch nicht. Viel erwarten tue ich von dem Kuehler nicht.


----------



## Drisq (1. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

Da der ja bis zu 200W an Wärmesleistung abführen soll muss das Peltierelement ja entsprechend dimensioniert sein (bei zu kleiner Leistung des Peltier wird die "kalte Seite" auf einmal HEISSER als die "warme Seite", was ziemlich schnell zu toten CPUs führt )
Gehe ich mal von einem "Standard" 226 W Peltier Element mit einer maximalen Temperaturdifferenz von 69 K zwischen der warmen und der kalten Seite aus und nehme dazu die TDPs von einigen aktuellen Prozessoren (65W-> Core2Duo E8xxx, 95W -> Core2Quad Q9xxx, 130W -> i7 9xx, 140W -> Phenom II) und lass das ganze mal stumpf durch die Formeln laufen kommt dabei heraus:

065W: Delta T ~ 49,2 K | Abzuführende Gesamtwärmeleistung: 291 W
095W: Delta T ~ 40,0 K | Abzuführende Gesamtwärmeleistung: 321 W
130W: Delta T ~ 29,3 K | Abzuführende Gesamtwärmeleistung: 356 W
140W: Delta T ~ 25,9 K | Abzuführende Gesamtwärmeleistung: 366 W
200W: Delta T ~ 07,9 K | Abzuführende Gesamtwärmeleistung: 426 W

Dabei sieht man, dass bei steigender TDP die Wirkung  kaum noch in einem sinnvollen Verhältnis zur abzufürenden Wärme steht.
Auch zu beachten wäre mMn die tatsache, dass bei 25 C Raumtemperatur die kalte Seite des Peltierelements anfangs bis zu -24,2 C haben kann und damit Probleme mit Kondensat und Eisbildung auftreten könnten.
Von dem Stromverbrauch wollen wir dabei gar nicht erst reden 

Wenn man dazu noch die Testergebnisse nimmt, die weiter oben verlinkt sind, komme ich zu dem Ergebnis, dass das zwar eine Gute Idee ist, die Umsetzung aber scheinbar noch nicht ideal ist.

Wenn man mit der entsprechenden Umsicht da ran geht könnte das aber durchaus Potential haben 

Edit: Habe gerade nochmal nachgeschlagen was den Stromverbrauch angeht. So ein 226 Watt Peltier, wie ich es oben zur Rechnen benutzt hat Vmax ~ 15 V und Imax ~ 24 A ... zieht also im schlimmsten Fall 360 W ausm Netzteil  (wenn man denn ein Netzteil findet, dass 24 A auf der 12 V Leitung verkraftet)


----------



## schranzhans (9. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

Hallo Leute! Hab den Test jetzt online unter extremen Kühlmethoden!


----------



## ultimateje (10. März 2009)

*AW: Cooler Master V10: CPU-Kühler mit Peltier-Element*

Ist schon ein Wahnsinns Teil, find aber den von der Optik den V8 besser.


----------

